# Steroid Cycle the 70-80ths-90ths



## Marylandmuscle (Jun 4, 2011)

It would be intressting to know or talk about how the cycles could look at this time 

Like in Arnolds time, Rich Gasparis time and for example Kevin Levrone or Shawn rays time... somebody who can guess with doses and what kind of steroids they would relay themself on? Maybe not just steroids also growth hormon, insulin, peptides etc


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Who knows, they don't openly say what they take and whats the point in guessing?


----------



## Marylandmuscle (Jun 4, 2011)

It would be intressting to discuss the subject in my opinion


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

im sure similar threads have been done many times in the past none of them actually revealing anything true


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

mars1960 said:


> Who knows, they don't openly say what they take and whats the point in guessing?


This ^

Although i couldn't see Arnie taking 1g of Sust a day... and i have heard 1st hand that some these days do, i even know

someone who doesn't compete who did that dose lol... and i have also heard from a friend of Flex Lewis that he was doing

500mg Sust a day a looooong time ago, but apparently 3.5g is not even a lot for the high level competing world


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2011)

there have been a few in the know people who have revealed the extent of drug use and to attain a superhuman physique they go to extremes, that with great genetics with hard training and great nutrition is where its at


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2011)

joshnow said:


> kevin levrone jokes about synthol use and so did flex wheeler, to bring out certain bodyparts, they even had a little joking discussion about what they had told each other to use it on muscular development round table talks. so gear isnt the only physique enhancement they used.


flex wheeler has been known to be one of the biggest synthol users and it shows from some angles, i didnt think he needed it looked awesome without it.

but apparently there are more pros that use synthol than those who dont.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2011)

good article by john romano - you dont get many people who know as much as him and aren't scared to tell it how it is

http://www.rxmuscle.com/articles/romanos-rage/523-what-do-the-pros-take.html


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

ricky23 said:


> flex wheeler has been known to be one of the biggest synthol users and it shows from some angles, i didnt think he needed it looked awesome without it.
> 
> but* apparently there are more pros that use synthol than those who dont*.


Of course, i know someone on here who has used it for a year and has only 16" biceps


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Raptor said:


> Of course, i know someone on here who has used it for a year and has only 16" biceps


its not noodle arms then his pythons are a huge 12 inches .... flexed :lol:


----------



## andy0601# (Jul 19, 2010)

Once watched a documentry from U.S talking to one of arnies doctors/nutritionists (late 70`s early 80`s) about use of d`bol, so i`m sure his knowledge was passed on to arnie in more than one way, they where juiced to F**K without a doubt!!!


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

I thoght they were all natty.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2011)

chilisi said:


> X2
> 
> Every man and his dog, thinks they know what Arnold has taken. It's all Bull**** and you will never know, until you speak to the "Horses Mouth"


john romano preped numerous pros for shows and helped launch md to what it is today - you cant get more direct than him.

dont understand why people are obsessed with certain individuals though as opposed to the bigger picture and whats necessary to be able to be competitive.

what arnie was on or ronnie was on will never truly be known but its irrelevant anyhow, they didnt do anything special that other pros didnt know about just they had better genetics that responded better to large doses of gear.


----------

